# need help fast



## gazcal (Apr 15, 2010)

ok i am playing against lizard men tommorow at 2500 points any general tactics that i should use? i play dark elves have a cold one buss and alot of scary elven wizards so should get alot of power dice to throw at him


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

My dark elves are just bad vs. lizardmen. If you figure out how to handle skinks screening sauras, let me know 

I will mention though that it's 8th edition now... more wizards does not really mean more power dice.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't be overly reliant on your magic, if he's set up properly he'll be able to block most of your casting without too much trouble. The Becalming Cogitation= Lizardmen player laughing as he dispels your feeble attempts at magic.

The Cold One Bus could have a fair amount of trouble against Lizardmen; they can easily buff themselves to the point where even the bus on the charge will do minimal damage. Assuming the Lizardmen player takes Lore of Life, ensure that you block Flesh to Stone above all else, unless you've infantry hordes, in which case Dwellers is, as always, a serious problem as well. If they have Flesh to Stone up, there is very little point in charging that unit, unless you can get Okkam's Mindrazor up (I'm assuming you take Lore of Shadow, as many elf players do) 

He'll probably have Cupped Hands on a Slann, if possible keep your wizards out of the Slann's line of sight (he can palm off one miscast per game onto an enemy wizard). Try to spread high-level spells between casters, the Becalming Cogitation (mentioned above) can only affect one enemy wizard at a time, so if possible try to spread out high-priority spells between casters. For instance, if you had three casters with Lore of Shadow, try to make it so that one has Pit of Shades, one has Okkam's Mindrazor, and one has the Withering/Enfeebling Foe. All three are serious problems for the Lizardmen player, and his primary magic defense can only block one. Target priority ftw.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Repeater crossbows, hydras and mages all working together works well: magic and crossbows clear the way for the hydras (they aren't that vulnerable to skinks, but don't want to make it easy for the lizards) and they'll be able to eat their way through almost anything in his army. If you face large blocks of temple guard/saurus then you'll need solid infantry units to take them on... and even then you'll be struggling (if the SLaan is there buffing them you'll get massacred). A nice option if you do have hydras around is a multi-charge into both flanks... its beautiful: opponent can only put a few attacks your way and cannot reform and you'll just munch your way through the unit gradually (don't forget hydras get thunderstomp now for even more damage).

I'm not a huge fan of DE magic: I think 2 mages is pretty much as many as you'll ever need to take: a lv4 with sacrificial dagger in a warrior unit and a lv2 as back up... although what lores they take could be vitally important. Against lizards shadow and death are supurb (for pit of shades and purple sun) although I would always take one with the DE lore: its my favouite non-BRB lore.


----------



## gazcal (Apr 15, 2010)

Deathypoo said:


> I will mention though that it's 8th edition now... more wizards does not really mean more power dice.


it does with power of darkness 

also i took i think 4 wizards with lots of diffrent lores and i am very glad as it ment i had alot of buff and debuff spells to help the cok did not do very well specialy as 4 died charging though a marsh 

my horde of spearmen manedge to hold up his temple guard for 3 turns  allowing my hydra to then rear charge right into the slann and kill him.

my fav unit had to be 10 corsairs with hand bows they manedge to make a big unit of skinks with kroxigor run away for most of the battle and that alone insured my victory allowing my hydras to flank charge all the right units


----------

